# Sticky  Polk Audio RM6751 Satellite Speaker (Single, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio RM6751 Satellite Speaker (Single, Black)*

*Description:*

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192110871*Feature*Single satellite speaker for the RM series 6.1 or 7.1 channel speaker system
Equipped with a single 3.5-inch polymer composite midrange driver
Frequency response: 40Hz - 24kHz
Equipped with a single 0.5-inch silk/polymer composite dome tweeter
Integrated keyhole slot wall mounting brackets*Item Height*6.5*Item Width*4.12*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM6751-A*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*5.7 inches*Package Length*8.3 inches*Package Weight*2.7 pounds*Package Width*6.6 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM6751-A*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*RM6751 (Polk Audio Satellite Speaker)*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RM6751 Satellite Speaker (Single, Black)*UPC*747192110871*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192110871*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AM6751-A*Model*AM6751-A*Color*Black*Warranty*5 Years parts & labor


----------

